# Full face respirator?



## Rcd567 (Oct 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried a full face respirator when working with exotic woods?  I've been using a face shield and a cheaper canister type respirator but they no longer make the replacement cartridges for the model I have.  Was just thinking of up grading to something like this.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...n.endeca.EndecaDataBean@28cac389&ddkey=Search

Thoughts?


----------



## diver123 (Oct 15, 2010)

I donot use a full face but when I use CA glue I use a respirator that has organic filters such as the one in your link. I would say that that one is over kill for dust particles since it has the organic vapor filter on it. If you search the IAP there was a thread on filters and a link to a company that had much cheaper masks and filters that were replaceable. That one just seams like a lot of $$. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 15, 2010)

I would invest more money and get either a Trition or Trend.  They are full face shield, with hearing protection on the Triton, and both filter the air so that you don't breathe any dust.  I think that lung protection is the most important thing that you should spend your money on since you only get one set of lungs and not being able to breathe is very scary.  I know this because I am an asthmatic and have felt it.  There are several other threads on IAP from people who learned this the hard way. I bought my respirator before I bought any other tools to turn.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the Trend full face mask respirator and really like it.  It's has excellent visibility and it's not too heavy even with the battery in the helmet.  Some other makes use the battery pack on your belt but I'm afraid that I'd get it hooked on stuff in my tiny shop area.

Jim Smith


----------



## Ratto (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the full face respirator - the same one shown on the Home Depot link. It works well for me. I no longer have problems with CA fumes getting in my eyes. It is not the most comfortable device to get on and off, but once on I had no problems with it. When you have it on you have to tighten the straps pretty good to get a good seal. I work for a tool distribution company so I got mine a lot cheaper than what Home Depot wants.


----------



## oneula (Oct 15, 2010)

i work on allot with potentially dangerous epoxies, polyester resins and sand fiberglass so I switched to a 3M 6900 full face mask many years ago. With the purple 100 NIOSH filters they are fool proof for most dust (don't know about nano resins or carbon fiber). I can grind/shape my wood letter opener handles on heavy bench belt sander all day like 4-6 hours straight and be covered in inches of wood dust in my hooded tyvek suit without a worry or smell the wood.

Recently I switched to a breathecool2 PAPR hood from Turbineproducts used for spray painting (for about the same price as a Trend) that uses a seperate powered air pump and hose so that I can get chilled fresh air blown through my tyvek suit to keep me comfortable while sanding in a dust cloud.

I like the combination of a eye and dust/fume protection in a single setup. Plus it's at least than half the cost of a Trend and requires no recharging. There's been many times something breaks off or catches on the sander and hits the mask at full speed.
My mask is currently all worn out so until I can get another, I've been using that cheapo blue powered face mask that rockler sells and I go through AA batteries like nothing.

Also remember to shave before using these types of  masks to get the best seal.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 16, 2010)

I use the Triton when I am cleaning my shop or doing anything that kicks up dust that my dust collector can't get to. The limited battery life on any of these air fed hoods can be a problem for us that spend more than a couple hours in the shop. If I'm using my DC, I don't worry about the mask as the bag collects from 1 micron or less.

BTW, I can't use some of these other units as I have a full beard and they do not get a good seal. With the Triton, I don't have to worry about it. (Just don't pass gas, LOL DAMHIKT)

BTW, that mask at Home Depot is cheaper at Amazon.com.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2010)

Ditto on what Steve said above, I have a Triton as well.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Oct 16, 2010)

I have the Trend full face mask and I love it.  I have been admitted twice with sinus infections that mimicked meningitis.  NO problems with my sinus or flying objects since.  The main difference that I noticed was when I am wearing glasses even for finishing I squint and guard without realizing it, I am much more relaxed in the Trend without having to worry about dust or flying objects.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 17, 2010)

I can use my Triton for 4+ hours before I have to recharge it.  I have never had it stop on me, I wear out before that happens.  It is nice to have the cool air, no fogged glasses, less noise and no respiratory infections or mock sinus problems from wood or CA.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a triton and an extra battery pack for it. They are priced at $229 at Lowes Home Improvemnet and are well worth the money. If you don't have a Lowes by you, you may be able to order it online. Don't play with your health.


----------



## Padre (Oct 17, 2010)

I use the Trend Airshield Pro and love it.


----------



## chrisk (Oct 27, 2010)

Are the Trend and Triton equally efficient for dust and CA finishing?


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2010)

chrisk said:


> Are the Trend and Triton equally efficient for dust and CA finishing?



I can't speak for the Trend, My Triton, in the specs, indicate that it is not for use for fumes.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 27, 2010)

The Trend is only good for dust. CA Fumes come right in. The Triton has changable canisters for dust and organic vapors. I have both, but find I need to use the Triton when using CA. I use the Trend most other times. Wearing glasses was the main consideration for both of these units. I also have a powered dust mask from woodcraft that runs on AA batteries. I wear that with a shield and it is my back-up unit.


----------



## chrisk (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## areaman (Oct 27, 2010)

I use a triton, and although you can still smell ca, you wont get the burning eyes.


----------



## terryf (Oct 27, 2010)

Rcd567 said:


> Has anyone tried a full face respirator when working with exotic woods?  I've been using a face shield and a cheaper canister type respirator but they no longer make the replacement cartridges for the model I have.  Was just thinking of up grading to something like this.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...n.endeca.EndecaDataBean@28cac389&ddkey=Search
> 
> Thoughts?



It would probably be cheaper to go down to your army surplus store and grab a full face mask with a chem bio warfare filter. The plus side being that the filters will always be available. The down side is that you need to have a decent pair of lungs to work for any length of time in one of those.

If you can afford it, get the battery operated one - much easier on the lung muscles 

I'll post a pic of the mask I wear a lil later.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 28, 2010)

Just for note, the AA battery powered 1/2 face PAPR from Woodcraft is about 69$. 2 speed, wear battery in your pocket or on your belt. Very light.  The unit works well, just need to wear a shield with it.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 28, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> I can use my Triton for 4+ hours before I have to recharge it. I have never had it stop on me, I wear out before that happens. It is nice to have the cool air, no fogged glasses, less noise and no respiratory infections or mock sinus problems from wood or CA.


 
What Cindy Said and the air intake is at your back unlike the Trend wich is where all the dust is.

Lin.


----------

